# Lake water, pumping lawn irrigation out of adjacent



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

'Lo all,

Is anyone aware of any YouTube videos or perhaps even any installation brochures (pdf's, URL's or other links) that show the basics of what comprises the underwater portion(s) of an irrigation system that pumps water from our lake uphill and to our sprinkler system?

Specifically, I "think" I am seeking info on how I go about replacing the back flow preventer valve (I am ASSuming that back-flow preventer is underwater offshore as our pump continues to lose prime and a neighbor said it is likely freshwater mussels or something have gotten into the back flow preventer …)

(I SHOULD ADD WE DRAIN OUR PUMP DRY EVERY FALL and even leave the drain cocks open to prevent any chance of the pump being damaged by below freezing temps. :thumbup: )

Our pump is on the shoreline with a 1-1/2" pvc pipe extending roughly 15+ yards out into the lake, simply laying on the shoreline ground and then laying on the lake bed. Where it ends is probably 14' deep and under our floating boat dock but, we were not here when the system was installed (bought the house from original owner whom we never met …)

I have been trying different search terms in an effort to try and find any YouTube videos or even any illustration that basically "shows in crayon" what is out of sight underwater … we've given up trying to hire anyone to do the job so, time to roll up my sleeves and tackle the job myself but,

I'd rather be sure of what I'm doing before I simply "cut the pipe off" at the pump and drag 30' of pvc out of the lake …

Thanks in advance!

Edit to add: our lake is "exceptionally clean" with a sandy bottom and was installed in 2010 and didn't start acting up until 2020 so, I don't think dirty lake water is the cause. I only mention this as I guess the "why" is sort of moot - I am hoping I can replace a part and focus on other stuff for another 10 years! :lol:


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Edit the above:

May have hit pay dirt here - I am leaning toward replacing not just the check valve but also the filter basket and everything including the 30' of pvc pipe out into lake … figure if I'm gonna do it might as well do it all!

*Sprinkler Intake From Lake*:


----------

